# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  علم اللغة الجنائي ودوره في الكشف عن الجرائم

## saja_iraq6@yahoo.com

السلام عليكم
ممكن مساعدتي في مصادر تتعلق بعلم اللغة الجنائي 
ممتنة جدا للمساعدة

----------

